# 2022 Incoming OTA update 813



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Ever since removing the NHSTA restrictions for Android Auto / CarPlay it's been a dream connecting my devices. With this new update I'm curious how much better it might be


----------



## Westen (Jun 1, 2018)

Planning to pick up a 2022 SEL on Friday. Any way to tell what version is installed?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Ever since removing the NHSTA restrictions for Android Auto / CarPlay it's been a dream connecting my devices. With this new update I'm curious how much better it might be


I know I ask this a LOT, but do you care to expound on what you did and what it allowed you to do that you couldn't before.

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Westen said:


> Planning to pick up a 2022 SEL on Friday. Any way to tell what version is installed?


There’s a about / software information page in the settings app. Curious if you do have it and what version others have now. I feel like I remember an 80X number but I might be tripping, I’ll look when I get off work.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I know I ask this a LOT, but do you care to expound on what you did and what it allowed you to do that you couldn't before.
> 
> Bob.


5F> Adaptation > NHTSA_properties> change all options for CarPlay and Android Auto. Set from Active ->> to NOT ACTVE

This allows siri and Google assistant inquiries to be made while in motion. Showing results etc, allows on screen keyboard entries, allows previously blocked navigation screens to be show. IE waze would not allow itself to be shown on the screen using CarPlay, it refered me back to my phone for navigational view. Now I have full navigation with waze instead of just Google or apple maps showing in the infotainment screen.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> 5F> Adaptation > NHTSA_properties> change all options for CarPlay and Android auto which are set to active. CHANGE them All TO to not active


What does this change? I guess I’m confused as I can use CarPlay without issue when the car is in motion? Am I missing something ?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Same question here.
I can use Android Auto and have WAZE in the Infotainment screen (and get turn updates and other info in the cockpit) NOW.

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

See updated previous response above


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I don't see what changed....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Siri is dumb as SH!T anyway...lol...

Bob.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

O-Deer said:


> There’s a about / software information page in the settings app. Curious if you do have it and what version others have now. I feel like I remember an 80X number but I might be tripping, I’ll look when I get off work.


Picked up my 2022 SEL on Sat. I have version 809. Where did you get this notice???


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

DanJinCA said:


> Picked up my 2022 SEL on Sat. I have version 809. Where did you get this notice???


Reddit


----------



## CTurner2022 (Jan 3, 2022)

Excuse my ignorance, how does the OTA actually work? Does my Tig automatically download the update from some built in cellular connection, or does my Tig download the update through my cell phone? I’m not a tech savvy guy, so I appreciate any inputs.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

CTurner2022 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, how does the OTA actually work? Does my Tig automatically download the update from some built in cellular connection, or does my Tig download the update through my cell phone? I’m not a tech savvy guy, so I appreciate any inputs.


Should be the car doing it, and when it’s there you’ll start the car and see it prompt hey update me. 10-30 min you can’t drive it while it installs.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Listed for my car today, VW Action Code 91DC


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Listed for my car today, VW Action Code 91DC


Sorry what do you mean? You got the email notice or you got the OTA ? Have not seen anything on mine yet


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Went directly to visit the VW website, entered my VIN into their recall checker tool. Confirmed it was shown with an infotainment software update called 91DC officially registered as available 02/03. My car is currently over at the tint shop having some stuff redone and a part fixed that they damaged. Once its back I'll manually check for a software update, hope it might pop up.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Went directly to visit the VW website, entered my VIN into their recall checker tool. Confirmed it was shown with an infotainment software update called 91DC officially registered as available 02/03. My car is currently over at the tint shop having some stuff redone and a part fixed that they damaged. Once its back I'll manually check for a software update, hope it might pop up.


Haha I’ve tried clicking that update button in the settings it didn’t pop up Jack squat but wow I didn’t realize it was a recall. I’ll have to check online.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

O-Deer said:


> Haha I’ve tried clicking that update button in the settings it didn’t pop up Jack squat but wow I didn’t realize it was a recall. I’ll have to check online.


No No, its not a recall, you were right about that. But for whatever reason they register it / check it / show you them on the recall site.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Haha I’ve tried clicking that update button in the settings it didn’t pop up Jack squat but wow I didn’t realize it was a recall. I’ll have to check online.





Burkett.ACB said:


> No No, its not a recall, you were right about that. But for whatever reason they register it / check it / show you them on the recall site.


Yep I saw my bad it’s a “service campaign” all good.


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 2, 2013)

I did the same thing with mine and hit the update software and it only allowed me to choose from 4 things to update on a drop down menu. Nothing came up for any of them. Will have to try the vin on VW website and see if that works. This is what my 22 R-Line shows for the system it operates on.

*edit* plugged my vin into the VW website and it only gives me the option to call a dealer and doesn't say anything about the OTA being available to do ourselves.


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is what comes up when you put your VIN into the VW website. It wouldn't allow me to post 2 pictures in the same post.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I noticed that as well, haven't had a chance to contact my dealer, I will see what they say.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

According to my dealer they said they need to physically perform this update in dealer. So it's scheduled in on Friday.


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 2, 2013)

Burkett.ACB said:


> According to my dealer they said they need to physically perform this update in dealer. So it's scheduled in on Friday.


Good to know, guess i will be calling my dealer tomorrow and see if they can get it resolved.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OTA? 
Should have called it GTFD (Go to [the] F'ing Dealer)....

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Yah I did confirm with VWCare on twitter that it will in fact rollout over the air over time but obviously as we know from ID 4 owners that proccess is seemingly slow as a snail. So yes I am taking an hour of PTO to leave early tommorowand get my car updated at my dealer since apparently it’s not able to be done on Saturday’s and they can’t schedule it after 4. 🙄


----------



## AnsonM (May 20, 2020)

I confirmed on my vehicle that I am running 809 and the dealership says I don't need an update to 813... This is in Canada. Is there any where I can go to check to see if my vehicle needs it?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

AnsonM said:


> I confirmed on my vehicle that I am running 809 and the dealership says I don't need an update to 813... This is in Canada. Is there any where I can go to check to see if my vehicle needs it?


VW recall site plug your VIN in and if it’s needed you’ll see a service campaign on the results.


----------



## Westen (Jun 1, 2018)

O-Deer said:


> There’s a about / software information page in the settings app. Curious if you do have it and what version others have now. I feel like I remember an 80X number but I might be tripping, I’ll look when I get off work.


I found the page in my infotainment, and it's the older (809?) version. Will wait a bit, or see if I can kick it off downloading.

Doesn't show on the recalls page for my car, but it just may be too new to have trickled down through all of VWs databases...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Update completed at the dealer today. On version 813. System seems snappy honestly. So far so good.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

Westen said:


> I found the page in my infotainment, and it's the older (809?) version. Will wait a bit, or see if I can kick it off downloading.
> 
> Doesn't show on the recalls page for my car, but it just may be too new to have trickled down through all of VWs databases...


Same. Picked mine up on Jan 29. Have version 809. Nothing to update per website.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Received an email from volkswagen about the update. They essentially talk about future updates will be OTA but the latest one might be OTA or you may need to go to the dealer directly if it doesn't pop up for updating. Sounds like they are having issues getting the OTA updates to work on the older version. I have a suspicion the latest update also corrects something with future system updates being detected / installed correctly.


----------



## DrDover (May 5, 2020)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Ever since removing the NHSTA restrictions for Android Auto / CarPlay it's been a dream connecting my devices. With this new update I'm curious how much better it might be


What software/hardware did you use to accomplish this, please sir.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I did mine today OTA and all went smoothly.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DrDover said:


> What software/hardware did you use to accomplish this, please sir.


OBDELEVEN


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Got this email a few days ago....











Key point from above: * Starting LATER this year*

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Got this email a few days ago....
> 
> View attachment 158336
> 
> ...


There is a TSB for these updates, and if you want I think the dealers have the updates now.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

See TSB looks like VW updated most of there 21-22 lineup infotainment and anyone wanting can go to the dealer to have the vehicle updated. Or else OTA will eventually happen….


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I know I can go to the dealer and get this done (he said "anytime"), but why even say anything about OTA updates if they're not ready now?
Spending 2 or more hours sitting at the dealership is not my idea of fun 

Bob.


----------



## DrDover (May 5, 2020)

Burkett.ACB said:


> OBDELEVEN


Is Pro or Ultimate level necessary or will a starter pack get it done ? 
Again, thank you in advance.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DrDover said:


> Is Pro or Ultimate level necessary or will a starter pack get it done ?
> Again, thank you in advance.


Hi Dover, PRO at the MINIMUM. Starter won't get it done.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

TigWan said:


> I did mine today OTA and all went smoothly.


So you got yours OTA? Do you pay for any extra CarNet features like wifi?


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I did not pay for anything extra.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just got the update on my Arteon OTA. 😁


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

O-Deer said:


> VW recall site plug your VIN in and if it’s needed you’ll see a service campaign on the results.


Weird. I put in the VIN from my 22 Tiguan and it didn't show any updates necessary on it. I guess my 22 doesn't need it?


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a ‘22 Tiguan SE with 2100 miles. Last Sunday I received the pop up message on my head unit saying there was OTA update available. I followed the instructions etc, and update finished smoothly. If you have your car-net app set up there was also a message received that day saying update was available. It also sends a message to car-net app when successfully completed. Whole process was much easier then hassle of going to dealer.


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

anyone in canada know if this update is avail in canada? seems like no OTA here yet.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well this is weird, just got the OTA alert on my screen, but i've already gotten the update directly installed from the dealership a couple weeks back. So I guess I just ignore it?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Mind if I ask a quick question?
Does it show it one the console screen?
Also, do you have to turn the screen on?

(whoops, two questions, sorry!)

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well this is weird, just got the OTA alert on my screen, but i've already gotten the update directly installed from the dealership a couple weeks back. So I guess I just ignore it?


Haha I’ll take it, I have a awful distrust of dealers in general. Clarified yesterday when taking my car back if they overfilled the coolant, because I guess it was low along with my wiper fluid 😳. Although based off most peoples comments coolant initially being used is fairly common on new cars. I’m coming up on 10k miles and I’m terrified of them 1. Using incorrect oil for the change and 2. Overfilling the oil and or negating to change the filter properly.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Mind if I ask a quick question?
> Does it show it one the console screen?
> Also, do you have to turn the screen on?
> 
> ...


Yes and Yes


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

O-Deer said:


> Haha I’ll take it, I have a awful distrust of dealers in general. Clarified yesterday when taking my car back if they overfilled the coolant, because I guess it was low along with my wiper fluid 😳. Although based off most peoples comments coolant initially being used is fairly common on new cars. I’m coming up on 10k miles and I’m terrified of them 1. Using incorrect oil for the change and 2. Overfilling the oil and or negating to change the filter properly.


Ya, I know we get that two years worry free maintenance crap. I'm still paying to take mine to the local VW/AUDI specialist store where they will do the maintenance for 179 using the factory oil Filter and Liqui Moly


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 2, 2013)

My update finally popped up today and I went through all the steps and when I went to connect to Android auto it will only work if the phone is plugged in. Not sure if I am missing a step but it's getting really annoying.. 22 SE R-Line and phone is a couple day old Samsung Galaxy S22 ULTRA. I also uninstalled and reinstalled Android Auto on my phone but still didn't work.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

DETN8R said:


> My update finally popped up today and I went through all the steps and when I went to connect to Android auto it will only work if the phone is plugged in. Not sure if I am missing a step but it's getting really annoying.. 22 SE R-Line and phone is a couple day old Samsung Galaxy S22 ULTRA. I also uninstalled and reinstalled Android Auto on my phone but still didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Should be a simple fix. 1. Verify phone is updated including android auto 2. You need to reset your cars infotainment to defaults. That’s in the settings page. It will unregister from CARNET (and should email you). In your carnet app I recommend deleting the car from your “garage” and make sure under “paired devices” to remove your phone including any older phones. After the car resets repairing your phone via Bluetooth in the setup wizard should prompt the “allow wireless android auto” functionality, atleast it does for iPhones, then you just allow on both the car and your phone and it should launch right up. Then also via car settings is the setup carnet button to repair to the app in order to have your remote functions via the app.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got the update on my 22 today. Now running 813, up from 805. Now I need to figure out how to update the maps.


----------



## DETN8R (Jul 2, 2013)

O-Deer said:


> Should be a simple fix. 1. Verify phone is updated including android auto 2. You need to reset your cars infotainment to defaults. That’s in the settings page. It will unregister from CARNET (and should email you). In your carnet app I recommend deleting the car from your “garage” and make sure under “paired devices” to remove your phone including any older phones. After the car resets repairing your phone via Bluetooth in the setup wizard should prompt the “allow wireless android auto” functionality, atleast it does for iPhones, then you just allow on both the car and your phone and it should launch right up. Then also via car settings is the setup carnet button to repair to the app in order to have your remote functions via the app.


Tried all that multiple times and still no luck. Still waiting to hear back from the dealer if I need to take it in and have them look at it..Thanks for the advice again!!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Speaking of maps, has anyone figured out how to get more info ON the maps?
I hate using VW Nav because it barely shows any street information.
Hell, I live just a bit west and south of the two major crossroads of America (I-70 and I-75) and it while it shows them on the map, it doesn't say what they are (like 70 or I70).
I have seen things in some of the OBD11 modules that looks like it may do that, but I am hesitant to screw things up by trying.
The salesman at my local dealer was shocked to see the lack of detail when he sat in a brand new Atlas and it didn't show major thorough fare info....

Bob.










Obviously THAT ^^^^ is from Google Maps...


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

So my ‘22 SE completed the software update on 2/13. It was confirmed complete on headunit, messages on the car-net app and an email from VW. Today when I get the car to head to work, another notice on a software update is showing. Also on the car-net app there is a message about a software update available. Is this like an IPhone where it’ll keep updated regularly 813.1, 813.2 and so on? 

This was todays notice:


----------



## AZCOP (May 6, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well this is weird, just got the OTA alert on my screen, but i've already gotten the update directly installed from the dealership a couple weeks back. So I guess I just ignore it?


We had a 'campaign' update at the dealership a few weeks ago on our 21' Tiguan, but a few weeks before our visit, we had been notified by snail mail, that OTA would soon be available.

Fast forward to yesterday, and we get out 1st OTA update notice via the app, which downloaded overnight, and installed this morning in about 20 minutes.

I think the campaign update had something to do with allowing/activating OTA's.
At least, that's what I'm going with.

Jay
Arizona


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

TexTig22 said:


> So my ‘22 SE completed the software update on 2/13. It was confirmed complete on headunit, messages on the car-net app and an email from VW. Today when I get the car to head to work, another notice on a software update is showing. Also on the car-net app there is a message about a software update available. Is this like an IPhone where it’ll keep updated regularly 813.1, 813.2 and so on?
> 
> This was todays notice:
> 
> View attachment 163152


Correct, the car will receive regular updates this way.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

O-Deer said:


> View attachment 153922


I've had 813 for almost a month. Started my GLI today and was notified on the MB3 screen that an OTA update was available. It started downloading the update and is now updated something?? Not sure what. Will know more in an hour or so!


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Does anyone have any info on this recall for 2020 models (Canada specifically)? I asked my dealership about it and they said my vehicle was included in the recall, but that they couldn't perform it quite yet because VW is doing it in batches by VIN in order to spread the work out. But what has me confused is that the recall letter only specifies 2021-2022 models. Will the letter be updated later? Or is there a different recall for 2020 models? A while back there was a TSB for this same issue for 2018-2019 models, and now there's something for 2021-2022 models. Maybe VW is like the rest of the world and trying to forget 2020 ever existed, lol.

But seriously VW, I need this update!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Does anyone have any info on this recall for 2020 models (Canada specifically)? I asked my dealership about it and they said my vehicle was included in the recall, but that they couldn't perform it quite yet because VW is doing it in batches by VIN in order to spread the work out. But what has me confused is that the recall letter only specifies 2021-2022 models. Will the letter be updated later? Or is there a different recall for 2020 models? A while back there was a TSB for this same issue for 2018-2019 models, and now there's something for 2021-2022 models. Maybe VW is like the rest of the world and trying to forget 2020 ever existed, lol.
> 
> But seriously VW, I need this update!


What “recall” are you referring to?
This thread is about a software update (very different than a recall) and is for the MIB3 units which are not in the 2020 vehicles, started in 2021 so it’s not likely this update would apply to 2020 vehicles.

Or are you referring to something different?

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

I was at the dealership today and they said that there are no new software update for my 2022 Tiguan R line, yet....

The service advisor did mentioned there are software updates for a few models recerntly, but didn't say what year.

The dealer did pull the battery for a hard reset to see if it resolves the wireless carplay issue where the unit will not play music in all radio modes.

So if anything, i am guessing that it will be pushed OTA for our Canadian market Tiguans. Similar to the US models, so eventually it will be ready when it is ready 

I did asked about our IQ Lights, our N.A. market is slightly different from the EU market IQ light in terms of functionalities like the curved lighting/


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> I was at the dealership today and they said that there are no new software update for my 2022 Tiguan R line, yet....
> 
> The service advisor did mentioned there are software updates for a few models recerntly, but didn't say what year.
> 
> ...


My 22 Tiguan SEL R-line did not show as being a part of the 91DC Service Campaign either. But, I had the OTA pop up for me last week. Installed it with no issue. I would just give it a bit.

Did the dealer state they'll be able to enable the IQ lights on our Tigs? Curious if it's going to be possible or not.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> What “recall” are you referring to?
> This thread is about a software update (very different than a recall) and is for the MIB3 units which are not in the 2020 vehicles, started in 2021 so it’s not likely this update would apply to 2020 vehicles.
> 
> Or are you referring to something different?
> ...


I'm referring to the software update. VW has recently escalated this update from being a TSB to a Recall (or Service Action as they like to call it) because so many vehicles were affected. Both the MIB2 and MIB3 systems were riddled with glitches and this software update is the fix. This was previously identified for 2018-2019 models earlier under a TSB (don't have the number right now, I'll try updating later when I'm home). At the time, 2020 models hadn't been identified as having the issue, but my dealership said that VW Canada was aware of the issue and working to add 2020 models to the list.

Now my dealership is telling me that this software update fixes the glitches for the MIB2/MIB3 systems but that it's not available for my vehicle yet. The point you bring up about this being for the MIB3 though could explain why. Maybe they'll bring out another Service Action for the MIB2 model later on. It's hard to get any kind of an answer from VW though, so I wanted to check here if anyone had any additional information.

Edit: So I forgot I actually made a post on here a while back about the TSB (Possible Fix for Radio Memory issues (VW TSB)). The TSB number (at the time at least) was 2060785/1 which was released on September 16th 2020.


----------



## robjpose (10 mo ago)

It's interesting how I see that everyone could install (or have the OTA do its job) except my Infotainment Module. I got my Tiguan SE 4Montion (leased) in September 2021. A month ago, I received the same notification, downloaded the update, waited for it to get installed but in the end it started crashing and rebooting every 90 seconds until it goes completely blank.
I took it to a Service Center and they said that they couldn't scan/map or whatever they do in order to check what was wrong. They told me my car was part of a new recall in order to repair the infotainment system. They actually ordered a new module but hey! it's microchip havoc, so it's in backorder. Most unfortunate of this, *there's no ETA*; it's been 4 weeks since I started having this issue and is annoying.
What really worries the most is that the "radio module" (that's how they call it) has several security features: one of the most important ones is the rear-camera, specifically designed to avoid accidents.
I have sent emails to the car dealership, customer care, service centers, etc. I even tried to track Execs in linkedin to have some sort of formal answer. They are offering no solution whatsover (don't even think of reducing the monthly payment of my lease). I think it's somehow unfair to pay 100% of the monthly installment when 50% of car functionalities are disabled. Had I known this would happen, I'd bought a 1999 vehicle with no tech at all... I'm super frustrated...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My 21 SEL P RLine was built in March of 21.
I had to have the 813 update installed by the dealer.
I was told that the 813 would allow me to receive future updates via OTA.
91DE had no issues downloading or installing and in the few days that it's been installed, I've had ZERO issues.
I believe the 91DE update was mostly to fix some of the nagging issues with CarNet (and it seems to have, for me at least).

New to VW myself, and have had "some" issues, but my dealer (even though I bought the vehicle out of state) has my back EVERY time.

Good Luck in getting things sorted.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

If no rear camera, perhaps you need to contact NHTSA.


----------



## robjpose (10 mo ago)

jonese said:


> If no rear camera, perhaps you need to contact NHTSA.


Lol, seriously, I really thought of mentioning that. I'd try anything to make them "react". I've seen a significant increase on Tiguan's having this issue since the very first days of March...


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Wouldn't hurt to drop a dime on them.


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

Purchased my 22 Tiguan SE R-line in January and I am not a fan of this new Over the Air (OTA) update method for exactly the reason mentioned above by @robjpose

Although they say you can take it in to the dealer to get this done, you have to wait for a service appt. and there is no way to opt out during the wait and those appts are not easy to get unless you can take time off work. If you don't do the update, a nag screen pops up about every several minutes prompting you to do the update that you have to actively dismiss in order to use the in dash system. If an update needs to be done then do it via a TSB and it can be completed at next service or your convenience...not in your garage (can't drive it for at least an hour).

Not all the time but in many cases, software updates break things (computers, apps, phone, etc) so 'owners' should have an option to opt out unless it is a safety requirement. Otherwise, are just the the guinea pig for their update. I should have control over my property. This is all part of the next generation idea of manufacturers owning and controlling your vehicle (but taking no responsibility apparently when they break it) after the purchase. It won't be long before they start to wipe out custom programming folks are doing via OBDeleven etc. just you watch.

In this case, VW broke this customers vehicle with and is unable to repair it within a reasonable period of time and unwilling apparently to offer a suitable replacement to use until fixed. If they really were customer focused they could pull a new infotainment system off the line and send it. If you don't have parts, don't sell the cars...and this goes beyond COVID. An owner is basically helpless in these situations but if it happened to me I would be on a letter writing campaign to the NHTSA, FTC, CPB and state attorney general which probably wouldn't help but you never know. I would also try to explore small claims option for loss of use or diminished value.

In any case, if I would have known that they were planning on doing updates this way without the ability to opt out and also how far CarNet goes in tracking and monitoring data points in the background I can say I would not have purchased my first VW. Of course there is no guarantee other manufacturers are any different I guess.


----------

